# Ultrasonic cat repellers and dogs?



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Hiya folks

Just wondering what you guys think. My neighbour has one of those ultrasonic thingys, cos they detest cats (and there are loads around here!) Now, my Guide Dog puppy Dale has started showing slightly bizarre, stressy behaviour regarding going outside, and also while he is outside. He's still very young, and before anyone says it, I am fully aware that puppies are rarely plain sailing!  

It just popped into my head now, cos Dale's just been out, and every time he's out it kicks in (not even sure if I'm supposed to be able to hear it at all?) I tried googling it, and came up with shopping results for cat and dog repellers, and one result which stated the high frequency sound emitted will "deter and scare cats (and dogs)".

Anyone use/know of one being used for cats where there are dogs around? As far as I know, there's not even proof they actually work, I'm just curious because if it's possibly causing problems then something needs to change! They never had it when we had Rosie, our last Guide Dog.

Like I say, fully aware this change in behaviour could be (and is probably more likely to be) a training thing, and I'm waiting on an email back from our puppy guy. We have only had Dale for 2 weeks, but there is a definite change in behaviour regarding being out in the garden.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

They can and do affect dogs so it could be the cause as the cat scarer I had came with the advantage of stopping the neighbours dog pooing in our garden. Oddly though my dog never bothered with it at all, but then she grew up next door to an air force base and no sounds seem to bother her. However, this should be fairly easy to solve depending on how well you get on with you neighbour as all that it should take is the sensor being repositioned so it faces away from your garden so it doesn't go off when your dog goes out.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Ah cool, thank you 

We get on fine with them, so long as we don't park in front of their driveway! So asking them to reposition it shouldn't be an issue. Just been looking through the fence, I can't even see the blasted thing! 

I often wonder how well it does work though, the neighbourhood cats are still making a habit of lying on our shed roof, and on the fence between our gardens. :lol2:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ah cool, thank you
> 
> We get on fine with them, so long as we don't park in front of their driveway! So asking them to reposition it shouldn't be an issue. Just been looking through the fence, I can't even see the blasted thing!
> 
> I often wonder how well it does work though, the neighbourhood cats are still making a habit of lying on our shed roof, and on the fence between our gardens. :lol2:


The cats on the shed roof won't be in range of the sensor (unless the sensor is stuck on the shed roof:lol2 because of the way the sensor detects movement and the sound is directed. The cats can be up out of the range of the sensor or hide behind things as the sound can't penetrate any barriers. Mine certainly deterred the cats from coming near the bird feeders!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Right, I have no idea what the hell it is they have! :lol2:

It goes off almost constantly, and every time I hear it I look out and see nothing! How bizarre.

Anyway, will see if his behaviour is familiar to our puppy guy, and take it from there. Thanks for your help


----------



## Samson Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Hiya folks
> 
> Just wondering what you guys think. My neighbour has one of those ultrasonic thingys, cos they detest cats (and there are loads around here!) Now, my Guide Dog puppy Dale has started showing slightly bizarre, stressy behaviour regarding going outside, and also while he is outside. He's still very young, and before anyone says it, I am fully aware that puppies are rarely plain sailing!
> 
> ...


 _If you visit your local hardware store, you will find several types of cat repellent products on sale. These range from electric water sprinklers and ultrasonic devices to sprays and granules. Ultrasonic devices emit a very high frequency sound which is annoying to cats or dogs but is not audible to humans. For success, you need to ensure that the model is powerful enough to cover the area you wish to protect. _


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Not so true, not so true... I can hear those blasted cat sensors. My parents got some and aimed them at my neighbours house or more down the hedge between the two as our old cat keeps getting beaten up in her own garden when she never goes out the garden.

It worked on the cats... sent the dog wild, she got very agitated and anxious about going outside and wouldnt pass it.

But worse still it drove me mad, i could hear it and it really hurts! Im a bit odd in hearing it so clearly, i hear higer pitched things better than lower. I can hear bats too without struggling to listen :s but i think even most people can hear the cat scarer if they were listening out for it, i guess it would seem more a 'change' in background noise to most people.

I hate them, made sure we got rid of them.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

i have a sonic cat/fox repeller on the wall outside my workshop,they are crap and they only work when the beam is broken as and when something moves in front of it.the cats and foxes take no notice of it and still crap right in front of it.a few of the neighbours have dogs in the gardens and they never show any signs of hearing the "magic" sonic waves.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Samson Smith said:


> _If you visit your local hardware store, you will find several types of cat repellent products on sale. These range from electric water sprinklers and ultrasonic devices to sprays and granules. Ultrasonic devices emit a very high frequency sound which is annoying to cats or dogs but is not audible to humans. For success, you need to ensure that the model is powerful enough to cover the area you wish to protect. _


O-kay...? :yeahright:


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

They used an ultrasonic repeller on Mythbusters and it seemed to work there. How well a particular model works on a particular animal may vary though.

As for humans hearing ultrasonic sounds, it isn't all or nothing like we're generally told as a simplification. Outside our hearing range, we lose sensitivity. It doesn't mean you can't detect the tones, but they might have to be very loud to hear and not masked by other noises. There is an age dependant effect too, where as you get older you get less sensitive to higher frequencies. It was on the news before that some children found out they could set a high pitch noise as their phone ringtone that they could hear it but adults couldn't!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Samson Smith said:


> _If you visit your local hardware store, you will find several types of cat repellent products on sale. These range from electric water sprinklers and ultrasonic devices to sprays and granules. Ultrasonic devices emit a very high frequency sound which is annoying to cats or dogs but is not audible to humans. For success, you need to ensure that the model is powerful enough to cover the area you wish to protect. _


 

:hmm:Me thinks somebody didnt read the opening post:whistling2:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

My Nanna has got one that repells mice and rats since the council refuse to do anything and the cats can only catch so many.
We took Ozzy round when she was about 4 months old, and it seemed to effect her, she got really agitated and wouldn't settle, so my Nanna turned it off and Ozzy led down.
However I can hear the cat repellers, drives me insane :devil:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

I've not heard the neighbour's one for ages, so I reckon they've got rid of it or something. It was a highly irritating noise though and it really did seem to be going off all the time.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought I was mad when i used to hear them cause no one else could. Now I realise they have hearing problems.


----------



## Samson Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> O-kay...? :yeahright:


 _The most important thing that i share with you. Some of the ultrasonic repellents are not capable to die the animals. These types of repellents produce only ultrasound range of high frequency sound wave. As a result animals are run away from your home. I think it is the best idea to protect your home without killing the animals. I do not understand the numerical portion. So, please post your message in clear format that is easily understood by me. Thanks for reply._


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Samson Smith said:


> _The most important thing that i share with you. Some of the ultrasonic repellents are not capable to die the animals. These types of repellents produce only ultrasound range of high frequency sound wave. As a result animals are run away from your home. I think it is the best idea to protect your home without killing the animals. I do not understand the numerical portion. So, please post your message in clear format that is easily understood by me. Thanks for reply._


Dear Samson: This post is about someone who is worried that an ultrasonic cat repeller - being used by their neighbour - is upsetting their dog, not about someone who wants/needs cats to be repelled.

I don't think the original poster wants the dog to run away from her home since it is her dog. 

Reading the original post and replying to the original post would probably help instead of reading the original post, responding to a couple of keywords and writing a post designed to advertise a product based on those keywords.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I am 33 and can only now say I cannot hear those mosquito emitters outside shops that are designed to deter children from hanging around.

Can't say I have heard cat deterers though.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been having a similar problem to the OP. (Well it probably isn't but weird timing)

My neighbour was having problems with a cat or dog peeing on his doorstep (it wasn't my dog lol), so he put some liquid cat or dog repellent on the doorstep. Since then my dog has been really weird outside, I first thought it was a banging noise up the feilds that sounds like shooting but yesterday there was no noise (unless I couldn't hear it and he could).

The dog stays to heel the whole walk, even at the feild, he won't leave my side. The other day he was too scared to leave the house. He shakes and puts his bum really low to the ground and his tail stays firmly by his legs until he eventually calms and acts normal. Really weird... Seems strange that it started happening after he put stuff by the door but just wandered if it could be anything to do with it. If not, any suggestions? (his door is at 90degrees to mine, so pretty close) Nothing scary has happened at the feilds, he stays on lead so nothing could have happened out of my sight.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I can also hear bats and those damned repellers, human and pets. I'm 26. Our neighbour used to have one to try and keep squirrels out of her garden. Upset me, my cat and the other sides dog.

I would just have a word with your neighbour to see if they can move it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Samson Smith said:


> _The best way to fight off mosquitoes is to keep them away from you. This does not directly address the question, so much as help reduce your risk of being bitten. So, you can use sensible precautions such as a mosquito net, and keeping your skin well covered. _


Someone is either spamming or they can't read queen's English. :roll:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I reported spam....


----------



## Samson Smith (Aug 6, 2011)

Ssthisto said:


> Dear Samson: This post is about someone who is worried that an ultrasonic cat repeller - being used by their neighbour - is upsetting their dog, not about someone who wants/needs cats to be repelled.
> 
> I don't think the original poster wants the dog to run away from her home since it is her dog.
> 
> Reading the original post and replying to the original post would probably help instead of reading the original post, responding to a couple of keywords and writing a post designed to advertise a product based on those keywords.


Thanks for this the guidance!!


----------

